

No Sleep 'Til Fusion - aaronsw
http://gizmodo.com/5570817/no-sleep-til-fusion

======
stephenjudkins
This guy's story is really charming. He will, of course, almost certainly
fail. It seems most fusion research comes in the form of multibillion-dollar
research nowadays. It's inspiring seeing a basement tinkerer--who's not a
complete crank--making a go of it.

